# Stoudamire, Jeffires, the #22 pick and the suns



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

The suns Jerry Colangelo and Brian Colangelo took the young high school player to a Diamondbacks game not long ago. They said they really "wanted to get to know him" and "love him not only as a player, but as a person." They also held a second workout with Indiana forward Jared Jeffries. According to the suns he was "more impressive than the last workout." Though other suns personal do not really like Jeffries saying that they need someone with a good physical presence down there, mentioning Nene Hilario as their favorite. According to the Arizona Republic the suns are very interested in Jamal Sampson with their second first rounder. Also Duke forward Carlos Booser is ontop of their lists. Who do you think'll they'll draft at 22 and 9?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I think the Conlangelo family is definitely overrated. I think they should resign with the team and then find a new job.:upset:


----------

